# Channel Tunnel Prices



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Booked for France via the Channel Tunnel route and via the Caravan Club: £99 return + £30 we have to pay for our dog.

This is going 14th April 16.50 and returning 08.20 1st July 07.
Not too bad we thought even though its more than SeaFrance but its usually less hanging around and we can sit with our dog.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Good price that Rita-I'd have been tempted if the SeaFrance trip had been a little more than I paid. I think you have to book the tunnel by phone with the CC is that right? (as opposed to booking online)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Hi

I have not booked yet but it looks like £61.00 single in January, or £120.00 with a trailer (highly likely)

Rapide561

PS - cost is irrelevant really as Tesco are funding it!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes thats right Telbell,

We booked by phone with the CC as it was cheaper than online price via eurotunnel web site.


----------



## 101448 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Zulurita

Yes seems a good deal. I phoned Euro Tunnel to get some idea of costs and frankly came away more confused than when I started. Do you have fixed return dates for that price or is there some flexibity.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

All booked - Tue 2 Jan 2007 - single crossing, motorhome, trailer and Ozzer, £110.00. Paid for with Tesco's help!

I have not booked an in bound crossing but will take a £125 deal token to Italy and use it as needed.

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes mannick it was a fixed return date and done through the caravan club by phone. They do charge a fee (Euro Tunnel) if changing dates after booking, so far we haven't had to do so.

I see also on another forum that someone obtained a sea france booking for £62 return which is very good and that was through www.directferries.co.uk will have to check it out for other travel dates.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Mannick

I usually go on to the eurotunnel site and work out the cheapest suitable times and days... then phone the CC...


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Well done Russell & oscar  

Not long now then to your big adventure


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Journey*

Helllo Rita

No, not long to go.

Not that I am counting! LOL

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Disregard post re directferries, I've just had a look and dover-Calais FROM £90..........  not cheap


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

zulurita said:


> Yes mannick it was a fixed return date and done through the caravan club by phone. They do charge a fee (Euro Tunnel) if changing dates after booking,


Just to mention on above, We have done the Eurotunnel 3 times this year. I always book to come back on a late and cheaper return time ie 8pm onwards. Have arrived back early and never had a problem with getting on free of charge. One occassion was almost 2 days early. I think as long as it's not high season or a main holiday you can make savings this way..


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. We don't get much UK news out here, but I did hear that Eurtunnel have said if the banks dont accept their new deal they will go into receivership. What would they do then? fill it in :roll: :roll:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear!  

Lets hope it doesn't come to that, a lot of us would lose our money then presumably.


----------

